# Hey guys - who is this fighter?



## Village Peasant (Mar 5, 2009)

He is very short, dark skin. I think his name is like a one name kind of thing. Maybe shaved head? Lightweight or so.

Very short fighter, fought in some big orgz.

Thanks for help

PS: I also think he Brazilian


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Gesias "JZ" Calvancante?


----------



## Village Peasant (Mar 5, 2009)

ah - not quite. Thankyou - but the guy I am thinking of is almost a dwarf... shaved head, very very short but quite good I think he might have fought in Pride and then Strikeforce/another quality promotion.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Andre "Dida" Amade?

Why am I doing this?


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

plazzman said:


> Why am I doing this?[/QUOTE]
> To show off...


----------



## Hammer_Lock (Dec 8, 2008)

Good luck finding this short guy with a name and a shaved head from Brazil...

Maybe this guy?










Renato "Charuto" Verissimo

He's only 6'1...


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Andre Galvao?


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

You are thinking of Manny Gamburyan I think but hes not brazilian. Thats what it sounds like to me.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

It's practically impossible for this description to be any more vague.


----------



## HeavyRob (Nov 3, 2008)

Village Peasant said:


> I think his name is like a one name kind of thing.
> 
> Maybe shaved head?
> 
> ...


I compiled my favorite parts of the description...


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

Giant Silva?


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

Bazza89 said:


> Giant Silva?


:thumb02: nice


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

My guess is that you're exaggerating either about his height or skin, maybe even by mistake.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

It doesn't even make sense how you have such little information about him. Where did you see him? You're gym. Lol, I mean maybe you saw him at an event. Which event? Did he win or lose? Who has he fought before?


----------



## Village Peasant (Mar 5, 2009)

Haha you guys funny eh

The fighter has very dark/black skin. I will google some more and if I find him I will post a pic.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Well how about you got back to where you saw him and search from there?

Otherwise you're not helping at all.


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

I call trolling.


----------



## HeavyRob (Nov 3, 2008)

trace it backwards, eh?


----------



## Village Peasant (Mar 5, 2009)

Savant Young


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

Is this guy trying make me start another troll/moron poll?


----------



## HeavyRob (Nov 3, 2008)

XitUp said:


> Is this guy trying make me start another troll/moron poll?


.

yes.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Are you talking about Gary Coleman?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Is this the guy you're talking about?


----------



## Village Peasant (Mar 5, 2009)

Village Peasant said:


> Savant Young


This is him.

I get Brazilian part wrong. Almost Dwarf part is about right.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

How do you mess up quoting someone? It does it for you.


----------



## Village Peasant (Mar 5, 2009)

CornbreadBB said:


> How do you mess up quoting someone? It does it for you.


What?


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

Village Peasant said:


> This is him.
> 
> I get Brazilian part wrong. Almost Dwarf part is about right.


Just out of curiosity, why did you wanna know who it was? Dudes got a loss to Gabe Rudiger.:dunno:


----------



## Village Peasant (Mar 5, 2009)

Bazza89 said:


> Just out of curiosity, why did you wanna know who it was? Dudes got a loss to Gabe Rudiger.:dunno:


Was watching WEC39 with peasant-wife and I see this man Marcus Hicks. As I reach for beer I think this fighter reminds me of someone. So I post here.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

I think the fighter has skin...yes, he has some skin. Please help.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

All_In_GSP said:


> I think the fighter has skin...yes, he has some skin. Please help.


Has to be Marvin Eastman, without a doubt. You're welcome.


----------



## Village Peasant (Mar 5, 2009)

Sometimes people eat apples


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Savant Young!!!! The nukka is definitely not Brazilian. And he was in the IFL.... You sir have wasted some precious time of my life.


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

J.P. said:


> Is this the guy you're talking about?


Could she beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
the most beautiful giiiiiirl 
in the woooooooooooooooorld?


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

...no.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

I can't decide whether I'd like to bone Cristiane or Evangelista. Probably neither.


----------



## Village Peasant (Mar 5, 2009)

This thread makes no sense


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Village Peasant said:


> This thread makes no sense


Neither does someone with an internet connection pretending to be a peasant.


----------



## Village Peasant (Mar 5, 2009)

Or someone pretending to be a cornbread I guess


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Im thinking Pele??


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Looking for a fighter, between 5' and 7', brown, blond or black hair, maybe shaved head, maybe cornrows, maybe jerry curl, dark but maybe not that dark skin, but definitely does have skin, fought in Pride but maybe not.

Anyone?


----------



## Ashilles (Aug 19, 2008)

i think your talking about gary goodridge


----------



## MooJuice (Dec 12, 2008)

best. thread. ever.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Zuluzhino?


----------



## Village Peasant (Mar 5, 2009)

Pyslor vadyshstik noyer, donkey.


----------



## Village Peasant (Mar 5, 2009)

Ashilles said:


> i think your talking about gary goodridge


What..


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

This thread is back?

OK, then...

The man you want is Ernest, "The Cat" Miller.


----------



## Village Peasant (Mar 5, 2009)

He is cross-dresser, yes?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

A 2 month old post that went nowhere from the jump and finally died to all of our satisfaction.

And what do you do? 

Bump it!!


Hell no.

Lock.


----------

